# Another new guy from Texas



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

It seems Texans are are making a play to take over this board so I thought I would help out. 

Currently located in Huntsville, originally from El Campo and fly fish from Matagorda to Seadrift. Love watching reds eat! Looking forward to receiving and giving advice on here (although you probably shouldn't take mine!).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Geeze, another Texan! You guys have a hidden agenda to take over the world! Ha! Just kidding! 

Hey Welcome to Microskiff and especially the Fly Fishing forum. I appreciate your input already. Seems like you have some good working knowledge that you can share with others and get into the conversations. You'll find quite a few other TX'ans on that board as well, some of which have fished together.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Backwater. I have been lurking on here for a while, and your insight and advice on fly fishing is actually one of the main reasons I decided to join. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Deer Park!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome from Katy ....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome Campo from Bay City.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome from Angleton TX. 

SHSU Bearkat here and have a family lake cabin on FM247 north or Huntsville.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome from Bmt and a fellow bearkat. Eat'em up kats!


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Man! Small world big internet. I'm a bearkat alumni too. Seems to be a lot of us in a relatively small are.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Welcome from Katy...have one daughter that graduated SHSU and my youngest is a senior there this year.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

cougmantx said:


> Welcome from Katy...have one daughter that graduated SHSU and my youngest is a senior there this year.



Awesome! I definitely enjoyed my time at SHSU.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome from Tiki Island, TX and also a fellow Bearkat.


----------

